# Soil under 2-4MM gravel



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I am trying to setup a Diana Walsted "Low Tech Tank", and I have used some gardning (1 inch) soil under about 3MM gravel (1 inch) and this seems to turn my water a coffee brown color. I change my water and within 20 min the water is brown, after 2 hours almost no light can reach the bottom.

Will this go away if I keep changing the water 2-3 times a day?

What soil do you use? Diana did not give any brand names.

Thank-you,
Whiskey


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

If I remeber right she didnt specify. Also, I believe that that the covering gravel should be a bit deeper, prob 2 inch is plenty. Sounds like the soil is leaching thru the gravel. Is it dirt from your garden or from a store bought soil bag?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The soil you used may contain too much organic material. Put some in a soda bottle with water, shake, and see how much floating material you end up with. I believe you want very little. And as whiskey stated, you probably need at least a two inch cap.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok, I went to a nursry and they gave me normal (from the ground) dirt. It works great so far, that potting soil smelled really bad when I took it out. I have the tank set back up and so far so good.

The whole idea of not changing water for 6 months kinda scares me though, but it is well documented and it seems to work, so here we go.....

Great book by the way, get it, you won't reagret it.

Whiskey


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

i tried using peet moss under snad and gravel once. 

NOTHING could have smelled worse. Now i use black sand, no more creative layering for me. damn internet hehehe


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what kind of black sand >????


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i have never tried to use gravel over potting soil, but i have used sand. have not had much of a problem with brown water, b/c the sand keeps the soil in place. and i think the plants do really good. have it in a low light tank and a high (i know it is against her philosophy), but once the plants take root in the soil, they go crazy.

as far as the soil is concerned, i figure the cheapest you can find, the better. tends not to leak out as much stuff.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what about using bagged soil from like Home Depot?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

You can always ask her directly: http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=frm&s=4006090712&f=4686048124

The leaching of tannins into the water is fairly normal...so you didn't have to tear everything apart. It may tank a few months to go away. Regular gardening soil works fine (with no ferts, etc.) and if you check some of the threads in the above link, you'll see that she has also been using certain types of Miracle Grow soil with success.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I think you need to read up on soil soup. IME, this is extremely difficult to use especially if you're a beginner. I would suggest that you consider the use of other fertile substrate such as peat, charcoal, etc.

Here's a quote from Paul K I just made reference to in another post:


> The "soil-soup" method where soil is collected and water is slowly
> added with much mixing until you have something like thick soup, which
> is then run through window screening or a rice strainer, produces a safe
> product. The screening filters out all the roots, worms and other
> ...


----------

